
Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards - ksherlock
http://www.filfre.net/2015/08/leisure-suit-larry-in-the-land-of-the-lounge-lizards/
======
jdmoreira
"Anxious to avoid accusations of selling filth to minors, Sierra came up with
the clever idea of a trivia quiz using questions stemming from the 1970s and
earlier to make the player “prove” that she really was as old as she said she
was. Some of the questions are decidedly obscure, to such an extent that they
create quite a challenge to those of us today who are well over the the age of
eighteen, but, what with almost thirty years having gone by, aren’t quite up
to scratch on our Baby Boomer trivia. Thankfully we have a secret weapon in
Wikipedia."

Or, if I remember correctly, you could just use alt+x to skip the quiz :)
Played this a lot as an 8 year old kid.

------
ddmf
Found this on my Dad's Compaq Portable (can't remember if it was an original
or a model II but it was around 1986/87)

Comedy story: I didn't know any commands, but know that I wanted to list the
drive contents in a specific format...

~~~
soylentcola
Was that a "ls -l" joke? Would that have even worked on an MS-DOS machine? ;)

